# RTL8188EU chipset support in 10.1?



## nsayer (Nov 13, 2014)

I've got an Raspberry Pi running 10.0. But I've discovered that the urtwn driver, while it works with one of the little USB WLAN adapters I have, doesn't support the one that has an 8188EU chip in it (PID 0x8179).

Googling around, I see some references dated around a year ago that it wasn't supported, and the driver isn't in 9.3. I used to be able to check in CVSweb to see what the state of things was, but that appears to be gone now. Does the urtwn driver in the (very shortly) upcoming 10.1 release have 8188eu support in it?


----------



## beatgammit (Nov 14, 2014)

The preliminary release notes says this:

Preliminary support has been added to the urtwn(4) driver for the Realtek RTL8188EUS and RTL8188ETV chipsets. [r266578]​
Obviously, since 10.1 hasn't been released yet, the release notes may or may not be accurate, so take that as you will. I don't know if a driver for RTL8188EUS would work for RTL8188EU, but it at least sounds promising.


----------



## nsayer (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll take that to the bank. I was able to find some driver source out on the net somewhere that showed the right values in the usbdevs entry and reference to that entry in a table in if_urtwn.c, so... yay!


----------



## beatgammit (Nov 14, 2014)

And it looks like 10.1 is now officially released, so you should be golden!


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 17, 2014)

BTW, you can browse SVN repository at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/


----------



## nsayer (Nov 17, 2014)

FWIW, this driver/dongle combination is really, _really_ slow. In terms of latency and bandwidth it's almost exactly on a par with v.90.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 17, 2014)

I know, I have one myself  But not all urtwn(4) cards are like that. Before, I had Edimax EW-7811Un, which unfortunately broke. I was very glad with it, it was much faster. I guess 8188EU needs some manual fixing in the driver.


----------



## nsayer (Nov 18, 2014)

This is confirmed. I tried an 8188CU dongle (pid 0x8176), and it works much, much better.


----------

